# Prog für Animierte gifs



## MasterSpoon (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Suche ein guhtes Programm um Animierte gifs zu erschtellen.


----------



## Neok (26. Mai 2005)

1. achte auf deine Rechtschreibung, da sind die Leute hier ganz penibel!

2. Ich finde Macromedia Fireworks ist ein gutes Programm, dass auch soetwas beherrscht. http://www.macromedia.com


----------

